#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Need Help In Thai Convo Translation

## mrpacifier

Deeply appreciated it if someone could translate this convo for me.
A: ดอกมากกกกกกก

B: ดอกแตด ไร สาสสส

A: ที่เมียงดงรึ?เจอร้านขายไนกี้มั้งรองเท้าอ่ะ


B: กูไม่ได้ไป เมียงดงเลย พี่ลี ปวดท้อง #กูอยากได้ไนกี อยากได้ๆๆ


A: เอาของกูไปกูขายต่อ5พันซื้อมา3พัน นี่ไม่ได้กำไรเลยนะ เจรงงงงว

B: เอานี่ ไปก่อนนะน้อง

A: แบรนอะไรอ่ะ

B: แบรน เกาหลี นี่แระ แต่เราไม่รู้จักหรอก

B: กูชื้อลิปใหม่ สวยด้วยย

A: ขวดเล็กๆหลายๆขวดคือ?

B: คลีมท่าผิว มันอันเดียวกันแระ

C:กลับมาเอามาฝากด้วยนะ

Thanks a lot!

----------


## taxexile

starts with a double entendre then goes into a cancelled shopping trip for shoes, skin cream and lipstick to sell on.
talk of brands, nike and a korean brand nirai, talk of profit.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Welcome to the Buffalo Board, mrpacifier...

----------


## mrpacifier

Sorry but can I have a more detailed translation?

----------


## mrpacifier

> starts with a double entendre then goes into a cancelled shopping trip for shoes, skin cream and lipstick to sell on.
> talk of brands, nike and a korean brand nirai, talk of profit.


Thanks taxexile much appreciated!  :bananaman:

----------


## Bettyboo

> starts with a double entendre then goes into a cancelled shopping trip for shoes, skin cream and lipstick to sell on.
> talk of brands, nike and a korean brand nirai, talk of profit.





> Sorry but can I have a more detailed translation?


Fuk orf, no offence...

I must say I'm getting a tad bored of wankers coming along, asking for free translation work then never posting again. I reckon as a board we might want to consider telling the fukers to fuk orf.

I get the impression that many of these beggars are just insecure bar mongers who've taken a sneaky peak at their 'girlfriend's' Line account while she's in the shower. Of course, I'm sure the current OP is nothing of the sort...

----------


## BaitongBoy

^How sure?...

----------


## toddaniels

taxexile explained it quite succinctly in their summary. The O/P would have no more information if someone mindlessly translated every word in this b/s "need help in translation" topic.

Threads like this litter every thai related forum on the inter-web.. 

I thought it quite ballyz of the O/P to ask for a more detailed translation!

Just a thought, but how about ponying up and finding a thai-engrish translation service if you're so worried about it not being what taxexile said it was??  P/M me if you're interested and I'll point you to a very adept translator who does mindless conversations like this for 1000 baht an hour with a one hour minimum. <-btw; that adept translator is NOT me... It's a born-bred-rice fed thai who's lived in the US for 22 years...     

My next question would be; Are you studying thai? Do you intend to, or are you going to go thru every waking hour of your life while in this relationship wondering what your thai significant other said in every line, wechat, facebook and sms messages?

----------


## November Rain

Don't always agree with you Todd, but that post was spot on

----------


## bowie

Not to defend nor to denigrate the OP.

Few people realize how much work translation can be, and, as is the case of the Thai-English conversion, a considerable amount of work. 

Most people think it is as simple as reading a passage and then repeating it back in a different language.  

As stated by Todd, translation requests are frequent, and, in trying to walk a mile in the requestors shoes, he/she wants/needs/desires fast response so they can interact with who or what the conversation entails. 

Can't blame 'em for asking, they have a need, albeit typically not a serious need (except maybe in the requestor's mind). Entirely up to the knowledgeable individual to respond, and/or ignore. There is no obligation to respond, and, obviously the only compensation is the feel good feeling.

So, kudo's to taxexile - green.

----------


## toddaniels

One giant stumbling block in translating "cold text" is the thai language is all about context, the relationship between speakers, how much each of them already knows about the topic at hand etc.

This can make translating isolated rips of chat, f/b stuff, sms's quite challenging for someone not party to what's goin' on behind the scenes or what's previously been discussed..

Factor in, that based on a myriad of mostly imaginary criteria, thaiz vary how they speak depending on the familiarity of the person they're speaking to and where that person is on the "imaginary-bamboo-ladder-'o-success" in socio-economic terms.

Chat-sa-peak-thai by its very nature allows much more freedom of expression even amongst people who don't know each other well, because they ain't face to face. This tends to eliminate the over riding "give face", "save face", "don't lose face" dynamic so prevalent in thai. There is a lot of coarse speech, slang usage, and mis-spelled words in chat-sa-peak thai .

I do sometimes weigh in and provide what I can glean from these requests for translation. However when the entire first page of this sub-forum is cluttered with these "one-post-wonders" versus any meaningful dialog about actually studying the language it tends to vex me..

Please realize I meant no real disrespect to the O/P (other than the normal disdain which I dish out to everyone equally without regard to race, creed, color or skill in the thai language).. 

FWIW: I now have a t-shirt that someone made me which says;
*I Don't Like Me Too*..

----------


## thaimeme

> taxexile explained it quite succinctly in their summary. The O/P would have no more information if someone mindlessly translated every word in this b/s "need help in translation" topic.
> 
> Threads like this litter every thai related forum on the inter-web.. 
> 
> I thought it quite ballyz of the O/P to ask for a more detailed translation!
> 
> Just a thought, but how about ponying up and finding a thai-engrish translation service if you're so worried about it not being what taxexile said it was?? P/M me if you're interested and I'll point you to a very adept translator who does mindless conversations like this for 1000 baht an hour with a one hour minimum. <-btw; that adept translator is NOT me... It's a born-bred-rice fed thai who's lived in the US for 22 years... 
> 
> My next question would be; Are you studying thai? Do you intend to, or are you going to go thru every waking hour of your life while in this relationship wondering what your thai significant other said in every line, wechat, facebook and sms messages?


 
I find these types to be a bit pathetic - newbies as well as old hands.

----------


## pauljones

bravo chaps!

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Have a seat, kick back, and enjoy...

----------


## PeeCoffee

welcome aboard , paul jones.

----------

